# 265g 7ft office project



## Steve C

Well I've been waiting for my new tank to get here till I started this thread, now that it is here I figured I'd start a build thread for my latest project. I run a home based business building custom fly rods and since it has become a pretty successful business these last few years I have been wanting/needing to set up a home office for it. So I decided to build the office in the other side of the basement next to my workshop. Of course this meant adding a tank or else what sort of fish guy would I be?  So I decided since it's the basement I would not have to worry about weight on the floor so I could go BIG. So today the tank and stand were delivered by the guys I hired to pick it up and bring it downstairs for me. Since I'm not as young as I use to be, have a bad shoulder (rotator cuff) and as hard as it is to get enough friends together at the same time, plus a truck to haul the big tank & stand in, and the fact that carrying 450lbs downstairs is not something I was looking forward to doing....I think hiring the guys to do it was the smartest move I have made in quite awhile.

I started by cleaning out the area where the future office will be built. I wish I had remembered to take a pic before I started because with years and years of "stuff" being stuck in the basement it was literally floor to ceiling and wall to wall. I ended up hauling 92 bags of junk out of the basement and to the curb. This picture is actually after 4 soild 8-10hr days of cleaning if you can believe that!

















.
.

Then finally after about 2 weeks of work I had a clean slate to start with...
.
.



















Then finally after months of waiting, due to trying to get everything set up and one thing after another not going right, today the tank was finally delivered.

265 gallon 7ft long x 2ft wide x 31" tall. By far the biggest tank I have ever owned.
.
.









Now the actual FUN stuff will be able to begin. Plans are to tear out the ceiling and install I nice new ceiling in the basement, then tear up and replace the floor. Then build a wall in front off the tank which the tank will be flush with the wall so it will be a built in tank where I can sit at my office desk in front of which will be nice. Plans also include drywalling the entire office and painting. Then if you guys remember either of my 55g tank builds with the 3D backgrounds I made and the cold cathode cave lighting I did? I plan to do a 7ft 3D background for this tank that also uses some cold cathode back lighting. Haven't decided "exactly" what style I plan to do yet, but I want it to hopefully blow away what I have done in the past is my hope. One twist I plan on doing which is a bit wild but if I pull it off right I think it will be pretty darn cool is this. Once I get the new wall erected where the tank will be built into, I plan on covering the entire wall with foam, shaping/drylocking/painting adding moss etc etc to it (think Batcave here lol). So basically the tank with it's rock background will be built flush into an entire wall that has the same rock background floor to ceiling.

I'll keep pics updated as I progress on this over the next couple months.


----------



## rgr4475

Monster tank! Looking forward to the fished project!


----------



## ratbones86

Nice i cant wait untill your fnished! I love reading and following your build threads. What are you planning to stock this tank with steve?


----------



## Steve C

Thanks ratbones. This one is going to be all Peacocks and Haps. Probably some of the larger Haps like venustus, some different types of fryeri, sulfer head etc etc. Haven't drawn up an exact stock list just yet but for sure some of the larger and more colorful species of peacocks and Haps.


----------



## ratbones86

Nice you ever think about doing tangs? Like feather fins or something?


----------



## Dieselfool

opcorn: Along for the ride on this one.


----------



## theboothsociety

I had that idea to build the wall around the tank out of foam, and carve it to look like the background. Too much carving for me. Hope you can pull it off. Cant wait to see how this turns out. Im doing a similar project...


----------



## Steve C

ratbones86 said:


> Nice you ever think about doing tangs? Like feather fins or something?


I have not had any tangs yet, but my original thought for this tank was to maybe do a frontosa tank. I kind of tossed that idea though because I like more than one species in my own tanks(even though I think fronts are beautiful). I do like Calvus cichlids though and considered them as well. I just find it hard to get away from my Malawi's though


----------



## fishing12

Steve C said:


> ratbones86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice you ever think about doing tangs? Like feather fins or something?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had any tangs yet, but my original thought for this tank was to maybe do a frontosa tank. I kind of tossed that idea though because I like more than one species in my own tanks(even though I think fronts are beautiful). I do like Calvus cichlids though and considered them as well. I just find it hard to get away from my Malawi's though
Click to expand...

Nice that seven footer gives you some amazing stock options LOL! Keep the pics coming! opcorn:


----------



## zimmy

opcorn:


----------



## Frank H

Dang this is awesome. Ill be paying attention. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ratbones86

update steve update!!!


----------



## Steve C

ratbones86 said:


> update steve update!!!


Haven't had a chance to do much else yet. I run my own custom fly rod building business and with spring just around the corner I have been swamped with orders the past couple weeks, but I hope to be able to start on the background as well as working on the floor in the room very soon.


----------



## fishing12

Steve C said:


> ratbones86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> update steve update!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had a chance to do much else yet. I run my own custom fly rod building business and with spring just around the corner I have been swamped with orders the past couple weeks, but I hope to be able to start on the background as well as working on the floor in the room very soon.
Click to expand...

Tis the season! Nymphs and bead heads been in my mind lately!

Gotta Love spring and you have to make the money to support the hobby while you can.


----------



## ratbones86

fishing12 said:


> Tis the season! Nymphs and bead heads been in my mind lately!


Heck yeah! lol that's what i'm talking about


----------



## Woundedyak

Did you say Fly Rod?!?!?! Why are you keeping secrets? I'm just down the road and fly fishing gear is few and far in these parts.When you have a chance, can you PM me with a link or info on what you offer?


----------



## ratbones86

So Steve how's your office project coming along bud?


----------



## Steve C

Nothing new yet. Still trying to get caught up on my business orders and then I hope to have some "fun money" after that so I can maybe get my floor tiles and start putting down the new floor soon I hope.


----------



## eTrain

You never disappoint. I'm waiting anxiously. I'm surprised with all your creativity and skills you haven't gone plywood tank yet.


----------



## Steve C

I actually gave some serious thought to building a plywood tank right before I bought this big 7ft glass one, but the deal on this tank was actually pretty good so I figured it was too good to say no too it. I am sure there will be a plywood tank at some point in my future though


----------



## Steve C

Been working on this project a bit now. Here's a couple pics before and then to the point I am at now today. Ended up scraping the floor to get all the nastiness off of it so I could lay the new floor on top of it. Couple before pics....
'
'
'


















The flooring I picked is somewhat of a slate/rustic look which should go nicely with the rest of the office once I get it done.










Still have some edge work and trim pieces to do but most the main floor is now done.


----------



## Steve C

Doesn't look like much yet but have faith it will get there. Just started the first coats of paint on the walls yesterday. The upper and lower colors will be split with a 9" tall border I just ordered last night which is a leaping Rainbow trout. Celing is going to be 2x4's spaced 1/4" apart and stained for a rustic finish. Then the drain pipe I am going to build a wood cover for where the lower half will be DIY faux stacked rocks and wood varnished upper section.
.
.
.


----------



## Steve C




----------



## jcabage

Sounds like this is going to be a pretty awesome build opcorn:


----------



## fishing12

opcorn: Watching the progress. Sounds like it will be pretty cool.


----------



## Steve C

Still have some trim work to do at the bottom but here is the rock/wood pillar I built to hide the drain pipe.
'
'
'
'


----------



## ratbones86

Hahaha takin the 3d background outside the tank! Nice man! Lookin good


----------



## Steve C

Drain cover is now done. Added lower trim wood to it and a urethane finish to all the wood surfaces to give it a nice clear coat shine. The trout boarder came in earlier than expected so started putting that up yesterday as well. Also installed a new T12 48" twin tube light next top the stairs. Picking up the drywall in just a little bit so I can start the other wall tonight.


----------



## Steve C

Well got some major progress done today now. I'm dead tired from working on it all day long today. Probably won't get much more progress done now for a few days because I have about 4 rods to build this week before I leave Friday morning on a Steelhead fishing trip. But today I got the wall on the right drywall sheeted and filled, the frame and wall built around the tank now, and started on doing the rock wall surface on the tank wall.


----------



## izabella87

Waw a wonderful project, very nice, cant wait to see more progress !


----------



## fishmeat

Watching your 55 gal build was amazing....I cant imagine how spectacular this one is going to look!


----------



## Steve C




----------



## Steve C

Manged to get the 3 rods I needed to get done finished over the weekend so that left me with pretty much the entire day to work on the office. Put another 12 hours straight in to it and got some good progress done today. First two pics are the base coat on the upper portion of the rock wall. Tomorrow I will start some of the detail paint work on it.



















Looks like I'm gonna have to redo the stairs as well because now this wall makes the stairs look bad


----------



## ratbones86

Dude all i have to say is wow.....


----------



## jcabage

ratbones86 said:


> Dude all i have to say is wow.....


You sure are working quickly! =D>


----------



## theboothsociety

was that old tile you ripped off the floor, asbestos tile? I had that stuff in my fish room also, I didnt even wanna chance ripping it up, I just tiled over it.

progress looks good so far...ill def be tuning in for this one...


----------



## Steve C

It is asbestos but after talking with a tile guy he said the asbestos content is actually less than 3% so a simple mask would be all that is needed to protect yourself. I actually ended up just cleaning it and filling a few low spots then tiled right over it so there were no worry about it that way.


----------



## Steve C

Upper section is now done. Used two shades of gray followed by white highlights on the edges and raised portions. Have also started on the lower half as well.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ratbones86

Dang looking good as always my friend


----------



## k7gixxerguy

Very nice, love seeing your builds.


----------



## fishmeat

opcorn:


----------



## q8vw

Looks Amazing


----------



## Deeda

Beautiful job on the background color highlighting!


----------



## tapout14

Steve C said:


> It is asbestos but after talking with a tile guy he said the asbestos content is actually less than 3% so a simple mask would be all that is needed to protect yourself. I actually ended up just cleaning it and filling a few low spots then tiled right over it so there were no worry about it that way.


Asbestos is asbestos no matter the content it is hazardous to your health. And also illegal to remove unless licensed. I know because I'm licensed in hazardous removals ie lead, asbestos, mold and toxic spills. Also carry huge fines for improper removal and Inproper disposal. You need to be carefull because asbestos is fibrous and floats around and if you have center all air you have now contaminated your whole house.


----------



## DriverChaoz

Simply amazing work!


----------



## ratbones86

tapout14 said:


> Steve C said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is asbestos but after talking with a tile guy he said the asbestos content is actually less than 3% so a simple mask would be all that is needed to protect yourself. I actually ended up just cleaning it and filling a few low spots then tiled right over it so there were no worry about it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Asbestos is asbestos no matter the content it is hazardous to your health. And also illegal to remove unless licensed. I know because I'm licensed in hazardous removals ie lead, asbestos, mold and toxic spills. Also carry huge fines for improper removal and Inproper disposal. You need to be carefull because asbestos is fibrous and floats around and if you have center all air you have now contaminated your whole house.
Click to expand...

If you reread the spot where he said he just ended up cleaning it and filling in low spots then tiled over it that would of saved you the time of typing that out lol


----------



## Steve C

tapout14 said:


> Steve C said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is asbestos but after talking with a tile guy he said the asbestos content is actually less than 3% so a simple mask would be all that is needed to protect yourself. I actually ended up just cleaning it and filling a few low spots then tiled right over it so there were no worry about it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Asbestos is asbestos no matter the content it is hazardous to your health. And also illegal to remove unless licensed. I know because I'm licensed in hazardous removals ie lead, asbestos, mold and toxic spills. Also carry huge fines for improper removal and Inproper disposal. You need to be carefull because asbestos is fibrous and floats around and if you have center all air you have now contaminated your whole house.
Click to expand...

Not sure where you are getting the info that it is somehow illegal to remove unless licensed because that is not true. It is illegal to *hire* someone else whom is not licensed to remove it, but it is by no means illegal to remove it yourself. http://www.pscleanair.org/regulated/asb ... -vinyl.pdf

The direct quote from the clean air site about removale-

*The law prohibits you from hiring anyone other than a certified asbestos abatement contractor to perform - or assist
with - asbestos removal work in your single-family residence. Homeowners may remove asbestos themselves. But as
stated above, this option is difficult, time-consuming, and dangerous to your health if prescribed work procedures are
not strictly followed*

Not that it really matters though as I said in my original post I did not remove it I simply washed and tiled over it.


----------



## tapout14

Steve C said:


> tapout14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve C said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is asbestos but after talking with a tile guy he said the asbestos content is actually less than 3% so a simple mask would be all that is needed to protect yourself. I actually ended up just cleaning it and filling a few low spots then tiled right over it so there were no worry about it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Asbestos is asbestos no matter the content it is hazardous to your health. And also illegal to remove unless licensed. I know because I'm licensed in hazardous removals ie lead, asbestos, mold and toxic spills. Also carry huge fines for improper removal and Inproper disposal. You need to be carefull because asbestos is fibrous and floats around and if you have center all air you have now contaminated your whole house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure where you are getting the info that it is somehow illegal to remove unless licensed because that is not true. It is illegal to *hire* someone else whom is not licensed to remove it, but it is by no means illegal to remove it yourself. http://www.pscleanair.org/regulated/asb ... -vinyl.pdf
> 
> The direct quote from the clean air site about removale-
> 
> *The law prohibits you from hiring anyone other than a certified asbestos abatement contractor to perform - or assist
> with - asbestos removal work in your single-family residence. Homeowners may remove asbestos themselves. But as
> stated above, this option is difficult, time-consuming, and dangerous to your health if prescribed work procedures are
> not strictly followed*
> 
> Not that it really matters though as I said in my original post I did not remove it I simply washed and tiled over it.
Click to expand...

Sorry should have read the whole post. And that is the clean air act from the EPA. Federal and state laws over seed them if there actions state a higher action has to be made. In our case in mass, you must be licensed to do it. The laws for toxic removals get very technical and have very high fine rates. That is why not alot of people will do it. But anyways on a better note the project is coming out amazing cant wait to see final results


----------



## rgr4475

And to bring the thread back on track... 

Steve, the project is really coming along nicely. Nice work! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Steve C

Thanks guys. I was on a 3 days fishing trip the past weekend but just started back on the office/tank again today so hopefully I'll have an updated shot or two for you all tonight when I get done for the night.


----------



## Steve C

Not much done, but now that I'm back from fishing I did work a bit on the lower part of the wall tonight.
.
.
.


----------



## Demigod

You left us hanging for days. The least you could do would be to post a photo or two of the fish you caught.


----------



## Steve C

AaronB said:


> You left us hanging for days. The least you could do would be to post a photo or two of the fish you caught.












:wink:


----------



## Demigod

Smallmouth on the fly! Now I'm envious!


----------



## Steve C

Been trying to juggle rod orders and office build along with yard work and other things, could use about 10 more hours in each day it seems, but have got some more done on the office/tank this week. It's really starting to look like something now.

The wall around the aquarium is now done and just have some more detail work to do to it now (such as adding more foliage, moss, vines to give it a very realistic look). Just have to build in a door next to it now and then continue the rock wall over the door so it is not a visible doorway.










I picked up a desk and cabinet over the weekend for $35. They were two separate pieces but I removed a couple parts, leveled them out and screwed them together so it is now one 6'6" wide unit. The wood color as well as the top were a perfect match for the floor/wood in the office. Couldn't have lucked out any better by finding this for so cheap. I also snagged the grey office chair today off Craigslist for only $20










Still have a bit more trim/detail work to do on the stairs but the stairway&stairs are now cleaned, painted and green carpeted runner installed on the stairs.










My grandfathers end table I refinished










I also started on the ceiling. Decided to go with 1 x 4 wood planks and stain them in Red Oak color stain then coated with Min wax spar varnish. These are two of the planks drying.


----------



## ratbones86

Really looking great steve! This is going to be one for the record books when it comes to DIY projects. You have done amazing work and im just sitting back waiting for the day it all comes together so i can see the awesomeness you have made!


----------



## DanniGirl

Great excuse as to why the thread wasn't updated. Nice catch!

Looks like everything is coming into place. 
+1 for the Minwax spar varnish. Even used the exact same color on one of my stands.


----------



## Steve C

Starting to install the ceiling now. If you notice I ended up changing the stain color a bit. The first two boards were just a bit too redish color and I like the more darker cabin/lodge look the new stain gives me for this room.
.
.


----------



## Steve C

Been working tonight on adding detail to the rock wall now. In the words of Axle Rose....Welcome to the jungle!
.
.
.


----------



## ratbones86

Awesome! This is going to look sweet when its done!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## fishing12

The only thing you will be missing is a fireplace with a Moose head hanging over it. Nice work can wait to see it finished. BTW nice chunky Smallmouth you had in that picture, I got a nice 4lber in a local reservoir last weekend but it wasnt on a rod that I built, I bet yours was lol!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

You're an animal Steve. After reading through your 55 build months ago, I was really impressed on the attention to detail, creativity and all around hard work you put into it. This project involves a 7' tank AND a home remodeling job! Pumped to see the end result, man. Kudos.

BTW, nice smallie.... my favorite fish to catch!


----------



## Steve C

Thanks guys, should be working "in" the tank soon on the 3D background. Well there is still a lot more to do such as - Pre-hung door built into the aquarium wall covered with 3D rocks so the door is not noticeable, wood threshold strip between the two rooms, finishing the wood trim work, fix and paint some of the original ceiling at the bottom of the stairwell, finish making the wood face plates on the stairs, build the 3D background for the aquarium, trim the opening of the aquarium with wood, finish the decor pieces....still lots to do, but this is where it is at right now.


----------



## ratbones86

looking good so whats going in it?


----------



## Steve C

Going to be peacocks and some of the larger species of Haps.


----------



## ratbones86

You thinking about a lwanda?


----------



## baandeks

Looking good! Looking forward to see it finished, with fishes


----------



## Steve C

ratbones86 said:


> You thinking about a lwanda?


Not sure yet, I do already have a Lwanda in my upstairs 55g all male peacock tank and I like him a lot so might end up with another one for this tank.


----------



## Steve C

Well the past week was spent doing some work as well as upnorth fishing so just got a few hours this evening to get back on the office build. Tonight I installed the prehung door which I had to do lots of trimming and fitting but finally got it fit nicely now. And also started covering it with foam which I will start shaping/carving tomorrow so that once it is done then it will blend right in with the rock wall so you won't even know there is a door or room behind the wall (James Bond kinda stuff lol)


----------



## Steve C

Also did the pole at the bottom of the stairs to match the rock wall...










Still some more work to do but getting close to being done now with the room and close to being ready to start in the tank on the tanks background.


----------



## ratbones86

Looking sweet man!


----------



## fddlss

Wow!!! It is amazing!!! Beautiful work. Would love to have an office/man cave like that. Congratulations!


----------



## Steve C

Thanks. Still not done but getting close. Probably be a few days at least till the next update of pics. Nephews graduation and actual work stuff getting in the way. You'd think they would know better


----------



## crazywhiteguy

Wow! Great work. I will be standing by to see how it turns out. Can't wait to see it stocked up. The hard work is definitely going to pay off that first stressful day at your desk and you can just sit back and watch your peaceful fish swim.


----------



## Bowfront

I know this is a cichlid forum, but with your occupation, decor and size of the tank you really should IMHO stock the tank with cold-water American species. To not go this route in your particular home would almost be sacrilegious.

.


----------



## Steve C

Bowfront said:


> I know this is a cichlid forum, but with your occupation, decor and size of the tank you really should IMHO stock the tank with cold-water American species. To not go this route in your particular home would almost be sacrilegious.
> 
> .


lol I know, I'm still kicking around the idea. Leaning towards Haps but we'll see.

Well the office/ultimate Man Cave is almost complete........


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Looks sweet Steve. Where is your fridge for the cold ones!?

As far as stocking native species, I would strongly advise against it. I had sunfish(green, bluegill) in with aquatic turtles(125 gallon). My brother had 3 small largemouths and a bullhead(55 gallon). A friend of mine had several species(rock/smallie/largemouth/sunfish/channel), all of which were completely insane and killed each other off(75 gallon). My sunfish were bruisers and hated each other. If you thought cichlids were territorial...


----------



## ratbones86

I'd stick with the haps/peacocks. Any BTW steve......Im jelly....


----------



## Steve C

Well here we go with the 7ft 3D background for this tank. Actually will end up being 11ft of 3D background when done because I amd doing both 2ft deep side panels as well so this will take awhile to complete this one.

I will do doing it in a total of five panels. Three panels will make up the 7ft across the back of the tank and then two panels will be the side panels.

This is the first of the three back panels roughed in. This tank will also incorporate 2 to 3 cave openings that will be backlit with blue cold cathode lighting like my other tanks.


----------



## ratbones86

Lemme ask you something steve......How do you do your detail on your foam? You do it all with a knife or do you use a torch to give it the ribs and depth?


----------



## Steve C

I do most of the main work with a knife/drywall scraper/hacksaw blade and flat screw driver and I make sure there is almost no "flat" area showing, then I hit it with the heat gun just to give it a bit more texture. When I do another section probably Monday I'll take a pic of it right before I hit it with the heat gun so you can see what it looks like between carving and heat.


----------



## ratbones86

Sweet get on it then bub!! lol One day I'm going to have to take a trip up there and see your tanks in person bro! You have a great talent and eye for the arts my friend and im glade i can see these projects you've done and get idea's for my own and learn.


----------



## ratbones86

STEVE!!! Im having withdraws from no updates!!!


----------



## Steve C

ratbones86 said:


> STEVE!!! Im having withdraws from no updates!!!


Sorry lol...been real busy the past week or so with other things. Got a patio project going in the backyard as well as had to make a T shirt cannon for my niece for a graduation party so been tied up on those things. Too many projects going on at the same time. Got the T-shirt cannon finished today ( I made it to look like the RPG's in "Red Dawn"  ) and hope to have the patio done next week so should be able to do a bit more work on the tank before I leave for vacation next month.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Is a tee shirt cannon anything like a potato gun? Is there anything you don't 'create?'


----------



## Steve C

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Is a tee shirt cannon anything like a potato gun? Is there anything you don't 'create?'


Yep pretty much the exact same type of thing. Using 40psi of air to launch the T-shirt. Here's a quick pic of the one I just made, the rear 3ft is the air chamber. You can shoulder fire it like an RPG


----------



## ratbones86

holy **** it looks like a real RPG lol. Dont let the goverment see that HAHAHA


----------



## ratbones86

any tank updates yet steve?? opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Steve C

Nothing yet, swamped with trying to get work caught up so I can go on vacation next month. Gonna try to maybe get a little tank work in later next week but not sure if I will have the time or not yet.


----------



## ratbones86

Well that stinks now i have to wait almost another month to see more  booger lol


----------



## Qozux

Just read this whole thread and thought it deserved to be at the top again 
Would love to see how the project is coming along. Hope business is booming as well!


----------



## Steve C

Thanks. Been trying to get back to it but just been busy with other things lately. I did just pick up a FX5 filter for it though about a week ago. Still need to get a 2nd one for it since I want to run dual FX5's. I actually plan on getting back to this in the next few days so will post some updated pics soon as I do.


----------



## Steve C

It's been far too long since I was able to do any more work to this tank. Sometimes life, business and just other stuff gets in the way. Today though I managed to get a bit more caught up on other things so I was able to get started back on this one again. Started laying up and roughing in the middle section for it now. Should be able to do some carving to it this weekend.


----------



## Idisc

Such Good Work...you need to make some to sell....I have a 75G tank im looking to get a background done for.


----------



## Steve C

Have all three sections cut out and and started building up layers now. Also creating some covers that will interlock each panel together so that none of the seams where each section butt up to one another will be visible at all. Hard to get the feel for just how big this is from the pics, but that's 7ft long and 31" tall. lots of work so far but still lots more to go


----------



## TheJ0kerrr

Amazing project! Dunno how you managed to find the time to work so fast on it in the first few months, but now that you are back on track, it shouldn't take too long before you have water and fish in there! :dancing:

Are you going to keep the desk facing the tank when you are done? Cause man, that would distract me from work all day long, haha!


----------



## Steve C

Yep that's where the desk stays. Luckily my business is mostly hands on work and the office will just be for light paperwork/calling customers etc etc, stuff I can do while leaning back watching fish  Which is a good thing because I'm already measuring the other wall for a 40" range flatscreen as well lol


----------



## Steve C

More
.
.


----------



## JimA

Looking good! On a side note, slaying the silvers up here now, can't wait for winter run Steelhead!


----------



## altaveras

That is one serious man cave.


----------



## SininStyle

Came looking for ideas for a 6ft tank in a wall I am planning out and found SO much more. You have some serious skill and my wife now hates you lol. Looks amazing thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve C

Thanks. It's coming along slow but surely now. Managed to get quite a bit done tonight. All three back panels are now carved and textured and have the first coat of drylock on them. Still have to build the two side panels to cover the sides of the tank but those will come after the back is all done that way I can integrate the filter intakes into the corners of the background and side panels to completely hide them all the equipment from view.










Couple shots of it mocked up in the tank now



















Now I'm painting the whole thing black that way I can go back over it with dry-brushing drylok coat again and then start shading and highlighting. The black will stay in the crevasses and add to the 3 dimensional look of it.


----------



## Steve C

Rolling along very well now after a ton of work today. two full coats of drylock and a coat of black over that on all three pieces. Then two dry-brushed coats of Drylok to give it the base rock color with black depressions. After that I did some more dry-brushing with dark brown to simulate some dirt, as well as some dark green to simulate some algae. Then dry-brushed some white highlights on all the edges and raised portions to make the rocks look worn so it give it some nice depth to the rocks.









Some pics of it mocked up in the tank




































Also started working on the side panels which will hide the intake tubes for the dual FX5 filters. Once the side panels are done then all that will be left on the background will be to coat it all in Pond Armor 2 part epoxy which seals it to durability and then I can start working on the cave lighting, tank lighting and substrate etc etc. This big background was a lot of work but I'm very pleased with the way this one is coming out.


----------



## Idisc

Man that looks incredible...been following you since the beautiful 55g build....this is awesome work..keep it up


----------



## Steve C

Been working on the side panels and some lighting tonight. This is the first side panel, as you can see from this pic taken from the rear of the side panel I'm building angled "rocks" which will have an opening behind them that will have the intake tube for the filters so it's all concealed with only the strainer of the intake open to the tank.









Here's the left side panel carved and the first coat of Drylok applied.









The lighting I am doing for this tank since it is an odd size will be four dual T8 48" fixtures mounted side by side and one in front of the other so it lights the entire nice well. I bought two of the fixtures today and currently have them filled with Daylight spectrum 6500k bulbs. Once I pick up two more fixtures and some actinic bulbs each of the fixtures will end up with one actinic and one 6500k in them.

Here's a shot with just two of the fixtures let up.


----------



## Bowfront

Totally dig the tank and background. Dislike the wall around the tank. Seems like way too much IMHO.

.


----------



## Steve C

Different strokes for different folks, I love it, hence why I did it


----------



## Steve C

Still a ways to go, still shooting for water/fish by Thanksgiving though, but getting closer every day now. Said panels are now all done. Just have to pick up some "Pond Armor" to seal the whole background with and then I can final install the background and side panels for good. Next job will probably be framing the edges of the tank window with some nice finished wood and getting the "cave lights" hooked up.. Here's the current state of the tank/office. It's amazing that a 7ft long by 31" tall tank can actually look so much smaller in a picture lol





































Really starting to look forward to getting this up and running now.


----------



## Steve C

Picked up some 1x3 select grade pine the other day and got that all sanded smooth/stained and poly coated now and installed to add a nice finished look to the window for the tank.



















Still have to pick up some Pond Armor so I can seal the whole background and then final install it into the tank but no where local carries it so looks like I am going to have to order that this week.


----------



## GTZ

You're going to have to move that desk if you want to get any work done, Steve.


----------



## Steve C

Testing out my moonlight setup I am making for it now. After checking into "aquarium moonlights" from aquarium supply shops there was no way I was going to pay what they want for moonlights on a tank this big. So spent some time today running around testing out the brightness on different blue LED rope lights that stores have out for Christmas now and finally found two 15ft LED rope lights that are not only nice and bright, but LED so they will give me the shimmer effect, plus they are able to screw together end to end so once I make the light fixture for the T8 lights I will build these into the fixture as well. From the quick test I think they are going to be perfect from what I can tell.


----------



## Idisc

Loooks sooo nice...can you give me a link to the lights you bought?


----------



## Steve C

Yeah let me dig the box out of the trash and I'll let ya know exactly what ones they are shortly.


----------



## Steve C

The brand is called "Holiday Time" and they are the 15' LED Blue rope lights. I got mine today at Walmart for $9.99 each set. Make sure you get the "Holiday Time" brand one because they carry 3 different brands and this brand is at least twice as bright as the others.


----------



## Idisc

Thank you very much


----------



## Idisc

Any chance to post a pick of what the light looks like or the box? Please n Thank you


----------



## Steve C

Sure here ya go. 
.
.
.
Box








.
.
The lights








.
.
This is one thing I really like about them in this pic. You can unscrew the cord&plug from the end of a 2nd set and thread them together to get a water tight connection which makes it really trouble free for using right above a high humidity item like an aquarium.


----------



## Idisc

Def, thanx a ton man  Getting some today


----------



## Idisc

Hey, I went to walmart and bought one box of lights as my tank is only 4ft long. I had a spare free 48" light holder that I was not using - took the bulbs out and did a coil effect down the entire 48" of the compartment - I then used silicone to hold the lights inside when it was flipped over. - Looks nice, but I would like to maybe get it just a tad brighter....I might go back and get some small "white led" lights - just not as much as the blue to light it up just a bit 










What are your thoughts?


----------



## Steve C

Look good. I wouldn't add too many white lights to it myself because then it starts to defeat the purpose of the blue moonlights, but it you like a bit brighter/whiter effect then give it a try and see how it looks, the lights are cheap enough to experiment with and not be out much money


----------



## Steve C

I received my order of Pond Armor / Pond Shield the other day and after getting home from the fish auction yesterday I spent the evening coating the entire background with Pond Armor. For those that don't know what that is it's basically a clear 2-part epoxy that is used for sealing/waterproofing ponds so it is fish safe non toxic. What it does is it seals the background so that fish like plecos will not be able to damage it, algae should wipe right off easily, and should make the background extremely durable for years of use in the tank.

Getting ready to do the final install into the tank now in just a bit.


----------



## Steve C

Well four complete tubes of GE silicone I* later and the whole background is now permanently installed. Making some real progress now. Hopefully my goal of having fish in it by Thanksgiving will be attainable still.
.
.


















Also started working on the cave lights as well. Using the same style internal inverter cold cathode light bars on this one as I have my previous builds. Testing out the right side cave lights here.


----------



## Idisc

Man, can't wait to see this tank in action..looks amazing


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Coming along!

Where are you hiding the equipment?


----------



## Steve C

Iggy the picture above shows how I am hiding the intakes for each of the fx5's. The corners on each side where the background meets the side panels pieces has panels I made that connect the back and side panels to each other at a 45 degree angle leaving an open space behind them where the intake tube will be covered. Then I will be painting the strainer of the end to match the background so that it all stays hidden. Then I'll be running dual hydor inline 300w heaters so those will be on the filters and not in the tank. And for the returns I will be building spray bars and mounting them at the very top of the waterline running from front to back on each side of the tank so they wont be visible from the front looking into the tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Looks great. A smart way to utilize as much tank space as possible.


----------



## Steve C

Spent some time yesterday working in the filter room behind the tank getting it cleaned up so I have room behind the tank for easy tank maintenance and decided to build a stand for the dual filters. I always hate bending over to do maintenance on filters so I figured I'd make things a bit easier and get them up a bit higher so I built a stand for them using leftover wood and red oak that I had left from one of my 55g stand builds. Figure if I was gonna go to the trouble to make a filter stand then might as well make it nice even if it is hidden behind a wall ;D Also found a use for one of the spare 20G hood/light combos I have had laying around. Repurposed it it into a light over the filter table.


----------



## JimA

Your build looks great so far, so are the 2 FX5s going to be your only filtration? On my 240 I currently have 2 aquatop 400s and one FX5. So I might sell the 2 400s and add another FX5? I really should do a sump just don't want to deal with it, ideally I should hook up a constant drip system..


----------



## Steve C

Thanks Jim, yep the two FX5's will be the filtration for this tank, shouldn;t have the need to run anything else. Planning on running around 4 liters of Matrix bio in them as well as maybe an extra pad on top just to help with any bypass.


----------



## Steve C

Well been waiting for this post for a while now, the past week I have most the "in tank" work done now. All that is left is the plumbing work, building the spraybars for the filters, adding two more 48" lights and adding four acentic bulbs, adding a pair of inline 300w heaters, and thats about it.

Here's the "done" pics. since the last I have done....150lbs of white sand, worm wood, and manzetia branches. I also added some fake plants. I hate the plastic fake ones so I added silk ones which I bought from Micheals, then I cut them apart into smaller pieces, siliconed them together, added some dark green and brown fusion painted accents to add some lifelike look to them as well. Did much more, but I'll just post the pics and hope you enjoy the3 way it is. Hopefully in a few weeks the next time you see it there will be fish in it 8)

This has been 6-8 months of work, so hope you guys enjoy.

The next post should have water and FISH


----------



## StangG20

unbelievable!! congrats, truly amazing.


----------



## Michael_S

I am speechless of your work =D>


----------



## SomethingIsFishy

This is one awesome tank!!!! Can't wait to see it stocked!!!


----------



## spotmonster

opcorn:


----------



## spotmonster

Steve c, this is a really awesome build. I love the whole " small sanctuary feel" the room gives off. 
The whole fly fishing theme you have going on does scream out for a native american tank, but I see why nice haps will look great in there also!


----------



## Steve C

Figured it was time for an update. Well just got the first of the two 300w Hydor inline heaters delivered yesterday, and just placed and order for the 2nd one today which should be here by Dec 24th. There must be some issue with Hydor filling orders because the inline heaters are out of stock everywhere till Jan 20th, it took me a few days of searching to find a pair that were not double/triple normal price.

So once the other Hydor heater gets here then I can get my hoses, build the spraybars, and then just have to get the media and seed the filters and I can start filling with water then. Starting to get excited, won't be long now.

Did some work in the "filter room" behind the big tank/wall today. There's about a 8'x10' area behind the big tank and wall so I decided to move all the smaller tanks that were scattered in different locations of the basement and put them all behind the big tank wall so they would be all together and easier to clean as well as be a good location for hospital/quarantine/holding tanks for the big tank.

I also picked up a super nice 5.5"-6" OB today for the big tank so he's currently in a holding tank till the 265 is up and running. So now in the filter room is a 29g, 20gL, 20gL, 20gL, 10g.


----------



## Steve C

Couple more fish in the holding tanks/quarantine until the big 265 is up and running in a couple weeks.

10" Venustus male









6" male Dimidiochromis compressiceps









I love how thin these fish look when they look directly at you straight on.
.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Nice Steve. Looking forward to seeing those fish in their new home. I want Dimidiochromis so bad...


----------



## AlCzervik

Great build. I've been following this thread for a while and followed your other build as well. From personal experience those Hydor in line heaters are garbage. I began running a 300w on my 90 in May and my neighbor saw it and ordered one himself for his 75. Both in line on fluval 405s. By October they were both shot and not functioning. You may want to look at other options if it's not too late. Again impressive build.


----------



## Steve C

Gotta disagree with you on the Hydor heaters. I have been running a pair of Hydor 300w inline heaters (one on each of my 55g tanks) for 13 months now and not only have I never had a single issue with them, but the temp never fluctuates more than 1/2 of a degree with them. IMO they have been the best heaters I have ever used.


----------



## Michael_S




----------



## Steve C

Filter intake. That tank use to be a display tank but has since been swapped over to just a holding tank now


----------



## Steve C

here's a few pics from the FUN night tonight.....

Starting to fill the tank up.....
.









Getting there (yippie!)...
.









Aftermath and carnage...
.









And here's what the complete disheartening feeling of watching almost exactly a year's worth of hard work, sweat and money literally go right down the drain looks like...










I had leak tested it a few months ago but for some reason right as it was 98% full tonight it started leaking from the lower RF corner

But hey on the good side, thing's couldn't possibly get any worse! :x :?


----------



## Steve C

Well I told myself I was not going to go back down and mess with it tonight, but my personality is the type that there's just no way I can rest or sleep knowing I have a problem like not knowing if I am gonna be able to save the background waiting for me in the morning. So I went back down and spent the last couple hours working on it till about 3am.

Needed to use something sharp and flexible to get behind the background without doing much damage to it so pretty much used these. Most the damage was to my hands, but that's okay as long as the background is safe lol










And after 2+hrs of lifting heavy rocks, scooping sand, cutting, prying, sawing and cutting my hands to pieces........_BAZINGA!_ 








Empty tank again. And all five pieces of the background are safe and undamaged in the other room now. There is obviously a TON of scraping silicone to be done now. And once all the silicone from the background is scraped off then I will have to remove all the silicone from the seals in the tank, then decide if I am going to tackle sealing it myself or hire someone. Even though it was two steps back earlier tonight, at least now it's a step forward with being able to save the background and get all the stuff out of the tank without damage.

Silicone scraping party at Steve's tomorrow your all invited ....it's BYORB (bring your own razor blade)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Good God man! Sorry bout the tank. I have no idea how that feels...


----------



## spotmonster

I feel for you man! That's a lot of work to get that background out and safe


----------



## sweety

I Really feel for you mate but so glad you've managed to get the BG out safely


----------



## Steve C

Well spent about 6+ hours scraping silicone today and about 1/3 the way there already. I wish I could do more tonight but my arms/shoulders are killing me right now. It's bad enough having to reach down into the tank scraping to begin with, but factor in that I have had a messed up rotator cuff in my shoulder for the past 5 yrs and that makes it really bad.

A good start at least though. Forward progress none the less.


----------



## JimA

Just read this plain and simple that just stinks! I thought of some other choice words than stinks but man what a bummer. So you think your gonna have to redo the silicone between the glass, or just the inside? Never had to deal with this but I dread it happening on my 240 I would not be a happy camper.. Some fish tank mojo your way :fish:


----------



## Steve C

Thanks Jim I can use all the good fish mojo I can get  Shouldn't have to take the glass apart. Just have to strip all the inside silicone out and reseal inside. First I have to finish removing all the old background silicone before I can do anything else. Should be done with that part of it tonight, I've currently got about 80% of it removed so far.


----------



## StangG20

bummer man. seems like you have it under control now. good luck getting it back together.


----------



## cyfan964

Bump on this. How's the tank now?


----------



## Steve C

cyfan964 said:


> Bump on this. How's the tank now?


Good, just slow going. Because the tank is 30" tall and sits on about a 32"-34" stand it's really hard to get down to the bottom to scrape the silicone even with my 6'6" height and long arms. So I'm having to do it while balancing on a step stool leaning over into the tank with the top frame constantly pushing on my chest/stomach so it's slow going and lots of bruises  But the good news is that I finished getting all the old silicone out finally last weekend. Just have to clean it all up with alcohol and go back over with fresh razors again then lay down the new seals in it.

Got some orders that keep me away from it this past week and have a few more to take care of this week but I hope to be able to have the new silicone in it sometime later this coming week finally. Then it'll sit for about 8 days and then I'll leak test it.


----------



## Steve C

*FINALLY*...just finished resealing the tank. I'm "mostly" happy with the reseal job so far, looks wise I would say passable but not perfect. Since this is my very first reseal though and its so dang big I guess it's not expected to be perfect. There's a few spots where there's some excess silicone that my finger pushed out too far because I did not use any tape. Since every seal in the tank will be covered by the 3D background though none of those spots worry me because they will not be seen anyway.

Far as structural integrity of the reseal job (the important part) I am pretty confident it all went very well. I pushed the new silicone deep into the corners and laid some nice long beads without any spots that look suspect, so I believe it should be a pretty sound job hopefully. We'll find out in about 7-8 days I guess.

Couple pics....


----------



## Steve C

Well it is now 100% full and has been for the past 30 mins now and still all dry/no leaks. I also put a 730gph submersible pump into the tank to blow the water around against all the seams. Just as kind of a "real world" test like it will have when the filters are running. I don't want to speak too soon and jinx myself, but I am close to thinking my first reseal job might be a success.

I will say this though. Nothing is as nerve wracking as leak testing a tank that holds 2120lbs of water. Every little noise sent chills down my spine. The furnace room is right behind the tank area and when the heat clicked on .....well lets just say I almost leak tested my drawers!


----------



## GTZ

Steve C said:


> The furnace room is right behind the tank area and when the heat clicked on .....well lets just say I almost leak tested my drawers!


LOL! :lol: Good job, Steve, here's hoping your floor stays dry!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Haha! I know the feeling about those little noises. Had the same fears filling up a 125 that hadn't held water in years. I swear, a mouse fart would have freaked me out.

Good job and good luck!


----------



## Steve C

15hrs and still not a drop. Life is once again happy! 

Gonna leave it filled till about Wednesday, but then after that I'll start putting the background in again. Thank God the reseal actually worked. I hated my first reseal being such a huge tank, but looks like it was a success :thumb:


----------



## Steve C

Update, after 15hrs of no leaks it ended up emptying about 200g of water in the basement around 4am. Unreal.


----------



## dsiple3

Steve C said:


> Update, after 15hrs of no leaks it ended up emptying about 200g of water in the basement around 4am. Unreal.


NOOOO. I hope you're going be able to sort it out. My heart breaks for you. Man, I had high hopes.


----------



## TheJ0kerrr

Oh man, that's horrible... I feel for you. Hopefully, you had a drain nearby and the water didn't make too much damage? How can it hold for 15 hours and suddenly open the flood gates like that?


----------



## Steve C

TheJ0kerrr said:


> Oh man, that's horrible... I feel for you. Hopefully, you had a drain nearby and the water didn't make too much damage? How can it hold for 15 hours and suddenly open the flood gates like that?


There is a drain about 8ft away so no major damage, just mostly a bunch of wet rugs and other items which will eventually dry out. I'm thinking even though the stand surface seems level that perhaps it is giving a very slight tweak which caused it to finally lose a seal after 12-15hrs so I'm going to strip and reseal the tank yet again, but this time I am going to try to somehow get a 3/4" sheet of closed cell foam between the tank & Stand.


----------



## sweety

God I feel for you mate, you must be a calm type of person as I would have prob lost it & took a hammer to the tank by now  hopefully it's 3rd time lucky


----------



## JimA

That's to bad and I would be really tempted to go at it with a hammer. Hard to say what's causing it, I put foam under mine I thought why not.. It must be a leak down low somewhere to lose that much water, doesn't sound like it's squirting from the seams up higher. You might try refilling it either there or the garage and put a little drop of dye in and see if it takes a specific course to where the leak might be, then inspect it after the silicone is cleaned off. Worth a try!

Sorry for the bad luck!


----------



## Steve C

No real way to move the tank for leak testing, at 7ft L x 2ft W x 31" H with 1/2" glass it weighs close to 500lbs empty...and it's in the basement. Took four guys with every bit of muscle they had just to get it down the stairs. Believe me I wanted to tape a target on it and pull out the Mossberg when I saw the floor soaked the other night. But after cooling off for a day or two I realized that I have over a years worth of work into it as well as lots of money already so one way or another I'll see this project through to the end vision.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

Steve C said:


> well lets just say I almost leak tested my drawers!


If I get my stand done tomorrow, I'll be in your boat with a 180 gallon acrylic with some crazing leak test. Ugh... Let the adult diaperathon begin!



Steve C said:


> Update, after 15hrs of no leaks it ended up emptying about 200g of water in the basement around 4am. Unreal.


Just saw this part... ughhhhhhhhhhh... Ahhh man. I guess at least it's a basement. Gonna test mine outside because I don't have a basement to test that out in. ****.. sorry man.


----------



## kcmb0903

I just read through this whole amazing build and cant wait to see how this turns out! the detail in that background and this whole is amazing!(I always get too excited and throw everything together) I feel your pain on the leaking issue though I bought a 720 gallon acrylic tank back a few years ago and spend a ton of money building a furniture quality stand for it and gathering equipment, and when I went to fill the tank it leaked like crazy. I attempted to rebond the acrylic multiple time with luck so I gave up and sold the tank. At least with glass you are able to tear down reseal and should be good to go! Keep going on this bad boy! dont give up!

Give us an update when you have time!


----------



## kcmb0903

I stand corrected my acrylic tank was 420 gallons not 720. here is a link to my attempted build if interested

http://www.minnfish.com/forum/viewtopic ... 30&t=20799

but enough with hijacking your thread! we want some info on progress!


----------



## partsrep

Amazing project. I'm looking forward to seeing it when complete.


----------



## wolfemitch

bump on this...how are things!?


----------



## theboothsociety

just wondering, are you actually taking the panes of glass apart when you resealed? or just doing the inside? I think your leak may lie between the glass, not on the inside. Someone once told me, seal wise and structurally, the seal between the edge is most important and the inside seal is just added as an extra layer of protection but does not do much. Not sure if its true or not.


----------



## OllieNZ

theboothsociety said:


> just wondering, are you actually taking the panes of glass apart when you resealed? or just doing the inside? I think your leak may lie between the glass, not on the inside. Someone once told me, seal wise and structurally, the seal between the edge is most important and the inside seal is just added as an extra layer of protection but does not do much. Not sure if its true or not.


Totally true. Most aquascaping brands like ada and natural aquario have dispensed with the fillet in the corners to provide a minimalist look


----------



## Steve C

wolfemitch said:


> bump on this...how are things!?


On hold at the moment. Spring/summer I do a lot of fly fishing trip to my cabin up North so right now I've put this project on hold till I get back from a long trip in July, so probably be back on this early August. There's a guy that is going to come to the house with some friends and take the whole tank apart and reseal in between the glass itself. So with a little luck it should finally be up and running sometime late August.


----------



## JimA

Fix tank or fly-fish? Fix tank or fly-fish? Fly-fish any day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## theboothsociety

u fish with flys? :lol:


----------



## dsiple3

Don't you use flies for flying fish?


----------



## Steve C

Well the battle of the big tank continues. Finally ready to put the gloves back on and go another round with my old nemesis again. There was supposed to be a tank builder that was going to tear down and rebuild the whole tank for me, but since I can not even get him to return a call/email from me then I guess I am stuck doing this all on my own. Oh well, such is life.

One thing that was standing in my way was the fact that I not only built the wall in front of the tank when I made it, but I attached the wall and door frame to the stand and the screws for the rock wall are covered by the 3D rocks themselves, so moving the stand would mean risking damage to all the months of work on the entire 3d rock wall it was built into. But in order to do this reseal right I need to be able to move all the way around the tank this time. Standing on a ladder and hanging inside the tank trying to reach the front seal was not an option this time.

So with a few hours work, lots of sweat and a good deal of cursing tonight, I got the door frame and rock wall completely detached from the tank stand now. I was also going to wait to get some help moving all 700lbs of tank/stand but you know how it is when your PO'ed and the adrenaline starts flowing, you can lift a car lol.

My back's a little sore and I am dead tired, but I got the whole tank and stand moved back a good two feet away from the wall now so I can move freely all the way around it.

Round one of big tank battle "The Rematch"- Go's to *STEVE* 










Will be updating more as I progress along again. Hopefully this time it holds water for more than just half a day.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

I'm rooting for ya Steve!


----------



## Schweitzer1214

Update?


----------



## Steve C

Trying to get time to reseal but have been swamped with work orders the past month or so. I'm hoping to be able to get back to it after I return home from a fishing trip next weekend and things settle down a tad then maybe.


----------



## Steve C

Well tank is all resealed again. I feel good about it this time but I guess we'll find out in about a week just how good I should or shouldn't feel about it. Used a silicone that has a much stronger psi strength this time as well. Probably leak test it Thursday night/Friday.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Good luck Steve....


----------



## dsiple3

crossing my fingers for ya


----------



## illy-d

Can you leak test it where it is now, away from the wall and easy to inspect for leaks?

PS: If good looking seams are less likely to leak; I think you'll be good to go! Those are some nice clean seams!


----------



## Steve C

Yep since I have it pulled back about 2ft from the wall I plan to leave it there during the leaks test, that way I can be sure to inspect all the way around the tank for any signs of leaks.


----------



## Steve C

So far so good. 15 hrs into the leak test and still bone dry :dancing:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Bravo!


----------



## Steve C

About 2 days and not a drop. Looks like I'll be draining and then reinstalling the background and setting up the equipment over the next week. Finally going to have this nearly 2 year project ready for fish soon!


----------



## CjCichlid

You have way more patience than I! I would have surely trashed that tank and bought another by now! Good luck setting it back up!


----------



## Steve C

CjCichlid said:


> You have way more patience than I! I would have surely trashed that tank and bought another by now! Good luck setting it back up!


If it were any other size tank I probably would have done just that, got a new one, but due to this one being 7ft which not only fit perfect where I wanted it, but the fact they don't make this size anymore I had to stick it out. 8ft would have been too long and 6ft was not big enough for me. It was a lot of work and huge headaches but now that it is almost done I am glad I stuck with it for the long haul. Believe me though I had to resist the urge to take a hammer to it a few times lol

Just about got everything set up on it now,got a ton of work done yesterday. Background is in, sand, rocks, wood are all in. Filled with water, spraybars are made, one of the pair of FX5's is hooked up and tested, and lighting is just about done. Should be seeded and cycling in the next few days most likely.


----------



## Steve C

Still a ways to go but here's a sneak peak. Once it's completely finished I'll post some better pics of it. **** it feels good to sit and see it running after two years of work 8) The CCF cave lights don't have that purple hue to them in person, they only do in pictures for some reason, they don't photo well. When I take some finished pics I'll have to play with the settings on my camera so I can get the true color to show on film.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Congrats on the long process. Looks so cool


----------



## dsiple3

I'm just trying to figure out how you will get any work done at that desk. I know I wouldn't be able to. :thumb:


----------



## GTZ

Congratulations Steve. I'm glad to see that your persistence is paying off! :thumb:


----------



## Steve C

Well decided to move behind the tank yesterday and today and start getting the backside in order. I figure maintenance on a tank this size is going to be a big enough pain so I wanted to make sure all the support equipment was clean and orderly so that it will make maintenance go as smooth as it can go. So spent some time routing and securing all the wires so they don't look like a big spiders web, as well as set up a little area to work/store items. Also paid a vist to the dollar store and got a bunch of containers to keep bulk foods in for the fish. Getting closer everyday now.


----------



## Steve C

LED moonlights installed and wired now.


----------



## Steve C

Here's some pics with the dimmer switch on it. I ran the cable for the switch through the rock wall and attached it to the front trim work around the tank opening that way I can control it while sitting at the desk. Honestly the pics don;t do it justice, for some reason the pics don;t look like _that_ much of a difference in lighting, but in person the dimmer actually knocks the brightness down by at least 50% or more.

Pics above are full brightness and least brightness, it's also variable between the two.


----------



## Kanorin

That's very cool. It looks like the tank is actually the inside of a cave!


----------



## boomer92

I'd like to complement the tank, but my words won't do it justice. Simply awesome. Nice work. Thanks for taking the time to share with everyone!


----------



## Steve C

Setting up the water storage containers/area now. Have the first of two 42 gallon storage containers set up with bubbler and heater to off gas and preheat the water which should give me the ability to change about 30% water from these two containers.

Also set up the filters with established media in the form of matrix media, bio rings and floss the other day, and added 24oz of Smart Start Complete as a little extra safe guard so plan to start SLOWLY stocking later today. It'll be a solid month 6-8 weeks of stocking so that I don't add too much to the bio load at once, but the first few inhabitants will be going in later this evening.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Nice. Do you preheat/treat all your water for changes on your other tanks? Just curious why...


----------



## Steve C

On my smaller tanks I don't store/age water for them. I usually just treat the water with Prime or API water treatment when I do water changes on my 55's and 20's. The reason I am storing/aging for this tank is to save money on water treatment chemicals which can get costly when changing large amounts of water on big tanks each week because now I won't have to treat the water, to be able to not use any water from the hot water tank so I can avoid any metals from the inside of the hot water tank, and for convenience. Now I can just use one 740gph pump & hose and pump water out of the big tank down to a certain level marked on the tank, then pump an exact amount of the fresh water from the tanks into the big tank. Won't have to drag out multiple hoses that way like I do with the tanks upstairs so will make weekly WC's less of a hassle.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Thanks for the detailed explanation. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Steve C

No problem. This is the first time I have done this for water myself, I've seen others do it though so figure I'll give it a try and see how it works out.


----------



## Steve C

First batch of stocking is complete. In this first round of stock there are-

6" OB
4" yellow lab x2
5" Yellow tail Acei
5" Williamsi North (Blue lip)
4" to 6" Synodontis multipunctatus x 6
5" to 7" Synodontis eupterus x3


----------



## Steve C

Had four Hydor 1" LED spotlights leftover from another project so decided to put them to good use by mounting them in the ceiling so that they light up sections of the rock wall to give a nice dramatic lighting effect for evening viewing


----------



## pelphrey

Such an amazing build! Congrats on the awesome setup! I like the idea of storing water, makes sense to me if you have the room. You can also look into some seachem safe for doing water changes now that you have an Olympic pool in your basement! haha


----------



## Steve C

Spent the past few days finishing up the 265g tank. I will still be stocking a ton more fish slowly over the next couple months but I have finally finished up the tank and room itself. Stocked the 10" Venestus as well as 11" Champsochromis today. I didn't plan on adding them so soon but because of moving other fish in the other tanks they were getting pretty aggressive so I had to move them to the big tank. I'll just have to stay on top of daily water changes for the next few weeks since I added them now.

Some of the last things I finished over the past few days were finished up all the lighting work, and finished up the jungle/rock wall. I had some wood limbs that I had been drying for awhile out back which I stripped of bark and cut to fit into the wall so it looks like the branches are coming out of the wall and going into the ceiling as well as side wall. Added moss, vines and leaves and now have the full effect I wanted.

Once I get a chance I'll take some video and upload to show the fish better as well as to show the nice shimmer the big LED spotlighting gives off, but here's some finished pics for now. Nearly two years of work but well worth it now that it is finally finished!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

All coming together Steve! My soon to be step son just saw me looking at this thread. He was so impressed that the tank was in the wall. Loved the lighting as well.

How big is your Champ?


----------



## Steve C

He's between 10"-11" right now. He looked huge when he was in the 55g holding tank, but once I got him in the 265g he looked small :lol:


----------



## Kanorin

It all looks great! I think you just need to make your chair look like a boat and always wear some kind of safari hat, fishing hat, or scuba gear as you are working at your desk. Total immersion.


----------



## Steve C

Good day today, picked up the 2nd 45g wheeled can for storing/aging water so now I can do 90g(30%) water changes using aged water. I also added a few more fish to help get the aggression down and it is fully under control now, almost to the point of being down right mellow now. Added my big male Dimidiochromis compressiceps and Dragonblood I had from a 55g tank. And a buddy stopped by and gave me a really nice bleekeri and a trio of 4" male Venustus so they are currently in the tank for the time being. Adding those really helped settle things down in a hurry. Thanks again Wayne 8)

Monitoring water parms very close still and they are right were I want them with 7.7ph, 0 nitrite, 5 Nitrate, do have .25ammonia but that is because it comes out my tap at that level (still waiting for a reply from the water dept on that one because chloramine is not listed as being used in my city but with ammonia out of the tap I think they must be doing it so I'm treating for chloramine now in my water)

90g of water storage area









And a few more pics of the tank / fish in it now


----------



## Steve C

Been working on a way to add a realistic thunderstorm to the big tank with lightning that flashes in sync with thunder. This is the first test run using an MP3 player with storm sound fx ran in a loop wired into a device called an Apollo Jammer which DJ's use for light shows. Also has speakers plugged into the splitter of the Apollo Jammer for full sound to go along with the flashes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChcAht- ... e=youtu.be


----------



## The Cichlid Guy

I don't think I would ever get work done with that sitting behind my desk! 

I love the way you integrated the rock into the wall; makes it look like a window into Lake Malawi.

And that's a beautiful D. Compressiceps.


----------



## Steve C

Well after 5 weeks of up and running the tank started leaking again late last night. This has been over two years I have been working on this project, and the 3rd time it leaked on me. This was the final straw. I've put so much effort into this tank yet it just seems that it is not going to stay leak free no matter what I do. And I just simply can't continue to deal with the work/money/headaches/stress from it. Tonight I ripped it all down and will be busting the tank up and getting rid of it shortly.

As much as it really breaks my heart, I just have no other choice. I can;t keep throwing good money after bad, as well as keep working so hard for something that is just simply never going to work.

To make the best of a bad situation I will go forward with expanding the rod shop/fishing themed man cave in place of the tank and rock wall. Trying to look at the bright side, it will give me double the room for the man cave now.

Rock wall is all but a memory now....


----------



## Off_register

Man, that is sad to see this happen. I enjoyed reading through your thread with this build. Gave me inspiration for my tank. You should keep the stand, lights and everything just in case you find a great deal on CL for a tank. Good luck with everything!


----------



## JimA

That's sad to see. Your patience with that tank is epic though! Before smashing might throw it on craigslist for a snake tank or something..

So you gonna hold on another tank for now?


----------



## boomer92

So sorry to hear that, good luck.


----------



## Kanorin

I'm sure whatever you build to replace it will look great too!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Oh man... terrible news Steve.


----------



## johnnyblade

Wow , I've been following this thread for a long time now,great work, the ups and downs. I hate the ending though! Good luck with whatever you will do.


----------

